#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  واجب عزاء للأستاذ/محمد توكل

## الدكتور البربرى

[frame="5 80"]

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي 

واجب عـزاء
الأخوة والأخوات
بقلوب مؤمنة بقضاء الله

 تلقيت خبر وفاة والد أخى وصديقى الأستاذ / محمد توكل
وذلك يوم الخميس 11 -12- 2009 

اللهم انه نزل بك وانت خير منزول به
واصبح فقيرا الى رحمتك وانت غني عن عذابه 
وآته برحمتك رضاك وقه فتنه القبر وعذابه
وآته برحمتك الامن من عذابك حتى تبعثه الى جنتك 
برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

واتقدم بتقديم أحر التعازى لأخى
الأستاذ محمد توكل 
والدعاء بالرحمة للراحل
ولكل أسرته ان يلهمهم الله الصبر والسلوان لفراقه
وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون



الدكتور البربرى[/frame]

----------


## بنت شهريار

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
البقاء لله استاذ محمد
اللهم انه نزل بك وانت خير منزول به
واصبح فقيرا الى رحمتك وانت غني عن عذابه 
وآته برحمتك رضاك وقه فتنه القبر وعذابه
وآته برحمتك الامن من عذابك حتى تبعثه الى جنتك 
برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## hanoaa

البقاء لله يا دكتور
نسأل الله لك الصبر و السلوان

----------

